# First kiss



## KCourtnee (Jun 10, 2009)

Have you had your first kiss? I have. My first one SUCKED. But almost all of them after that were awesome.


----------



## Polaris (Jun 10, 2009)

No.

Hopefully soon.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 10, 2009)

It sounds to me like you're making these threads to brag. But you're kind of sounding like a... what's the word I'm looking for?

And no, I'm waiting for that special someone before I kiss.


----------



## technoxmaniac (Jun 10, 2009)

Yeah, I love kissing!
It's fun.
lol
I like to kiss in different ways too.
lol


----------



## evilpancakes (Jun 10, 2009)

Yes, but it only just happened in feburary


----------



## MygL (Jun 10, 2009)

Yeah, when I was a kid.


----------



## rebma girl (Jun 10, 2009)

technoxmaniac said:
			
		

> Yeah, I love kissing!
> It's fun.
> lol
> I like to kiss in different ways too.
> lol


rofl


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 10, 2009)

Not yet, but I will soon... ;3

In about a month, to be exact... X3


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jun 10, 2009)

Nope.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 10, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> Nope.


This.

And I've made one of these threads =p


----------



## technoxmaniac (Jun 10, 2009)

Gawd I sound like I'm a whore.
lol


----------



## linkvscross3rs (Jun 10, 2009)

truth or dare...while i was dating someone else, but when my ex kissed me it was less pleasurable


----------



## robo.samurai (Jun 10, 2009)

technoxmaniac said:
			
		

> Gawd I sound like I'm a whore.
> lol


yes you do jk
no not yet =P


----------



## royal 9999 (Jun 10, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> It sounds to me like you're making these threads to brag. But you're kind of sounding like a... what's the word I'm looking for?
> 
> And no, I'm waiting for that special someone before I kiss.


slut?


----------



## Princess (Jun 10, 2009)

Fail.
Thread is already copyrighted by coffeh.
gtfokthnxbai.


----------



## Entei Slider (Jun 10, 2009)

I WAS SOOOOOO CLOSE cause i didnt expect it and i backed away 
*not to mention i really liked the girl*
i think she h8s me now 
 im lonely


----------



## ipodawesum (Jun 10, 2009)

yeah...but it sucked.
she never really liked me...


----------



## Slyfy (Jun 10, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> And no, I'm waiting for that special someone before I kiss.


I agree, you only get one
first kiss and that's it.
Why throw it away?


----------



## Polaris (Jun 10, 2009)

roblox said:
			
		

> I WAS SOOOOOO CLOSE cause i didnt expect it and i backed away
> *not to mention i really liked the girl*
> i think she h8s me now
> im lonely


That was rather unintelligent of you. Unexpected ones are the best. The surprise element really closes it off.


----------



## [Nook] (Jun 10, 2009)

i kissed my mom!


----------



## SockHead (Jun 11, 2009)

In preschool with tongue.


----------



## Nic (Jun 11, 2009)

From my Mom and then a couple of times with my boyfriend. :3


----------



## technoxmaniac (Jun 11, 2009)

nook said:
			
		

> i kissed my mom!


That's something you should keep to yourself....
lol


----------



## SockHead (Jun 11, 2009)

technoxmaniac said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


shuddup you slut.


----------



## technoxmaniac (Jun 11, 2009)

SockHeadx4 said:
			
		

> technoxmaniac said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


D:
Oh well.
=p


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 11, 2009)

I can't wait for mine... It's gonna happen next month! I'm so excited!! =D


----------



## Sinep1 (Jun 11, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> Yeah, when I was a kid.


Probabky her mom


jk


----------



## Shaylee (Jun 11, 2009)

Nope I think I should totally wait even though it's unpredictable of whats going to happen!
*yipp* lol


----------



## Nightray (Jun 11, 2009)

Nope, never had my first kiss yet... Gonna wait for the right time =D


----------



## Anna (Jun 11, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> It sounds to me like you're making these threads to brag. But you're kind of sounding like a... what's the word I'm looking for?


richacfan.


----------



## fitzy (Jun 11, 2009)

Anna said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol Anna


----------



## Majora (Jun 11, 2009)

Not yet


----------



## KCourtnee (Jun 11, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> It sounds to me like you're making these threads to brag. But you're kind of sounding like a... what's the word I'm looking for?
> 
> And no, I'm waiting for that special someone before I kiss.


No no, if I was bragging. I'd be putting how many guys I've kissed, and other *censored.2.0* like that. I am not bragging.

:|


----------



## KCourtnee (Jun 11, 2009)

Slyfy said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was soo shy my first kiss. The first time I STUPIDLY turned my head  

But now I don't care anymore because the guy's an ass


----------



## Otaku :D (Jun 11, 2009)

Yes, I have.

To be honest, the boy I'm dating was my first kiss :]


----------



## Thunder (Jun 11, 2009)

Anna said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perfect description! xD


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 11, 2009)

Otaku :D said:
			
		

> Yes, I have.
> 
> To be honest, the boy I'm dating was my first kiss :]


orly? ;]

Anyways, yeah. A first kiss should be special, not with some random person. And yeah, I'm pretty sure it's best if it's unexpected =p


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 11, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Otaku :D said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I no have first kiss because is waiting for special.


----------



## tazaza (Jun 11, 2009)

Not yet. But i don't really bother with all the kissing stuff. Well that is unless she kisses me then it's a whole different story but not yet anyway.


----------



## KCourtnee (Jun 11, 2009)

WTF do you people think I'm RichACFan??

O.O


----------



## Anna (Jun 11, 2009)

CourtneeMalakian said:
			
		

> WTF do you people think I'm RichACFan??
> 
> O.O


nope.


----------



## Lord Yuan (Jun 11, 2009)

Nobody loves me. Why? Unibrow, and I'm keeping it.


----------



## KingofHearts (Jun 11, 2009)

I've had mine in the 9th grade. =D


----------



## fullofmyself (Jun 11, 2009)

Yes


----------



## John102 (Jun 11, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Not yet, but I will soon... ;3
> 
> In about a month, to be exact... X3


mmmmm, so you're going to visit after all.


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Jun 11, 2009)

Yuup


----------



## Conor (Jun 11, 2009)

Yes, I have.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 11, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mmhmm. X3


----------



## SamXX (Jun 11, 2009)

I wish I had :'(


----------



## djman900 (Jun 11, 2009)

ehh, i dun wanna hav da first kiss yet, prob. highschool


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Jun 11, 2009)

SAMwich said:
			
		

> I wish I had :'(


You will, soon enough


----------



## .::PurpleLife::. (Jun 11, 2009)

a lil kid kiss me when i was a kindergardener but that was a kiss goodbye still waiting for the perfect person


----------



## Liv (Jun 11, 2009)

I don't kiss and tell. lol


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Jun 11, 2009)

Bita said:
			
		

> a lil kid kiss me when i was a kindergardener but that was a kiss goodbye still waiting for the perfect person


I dont believe in a thing like a "soul mate" or your "perfect match"
It's just to impossible to me.


----------



## Jas0n (Jun 11, 2009)

I kissed a squirrel and I liked it, the taste of it's nutty chapstick (8)


----------



## fitzy (Jun 11, 2009)

SAMwich said:
			
		

> I wish I had :'(


What about that girrl you told me bout Sam? rofl


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 11, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> Yeah, when I was a kid.


^^


----------



## SamXX (Jun 11, 2009)

fitzy said:
			
		

> SAMwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh. Her. xD


----------



## Sarah (Jun 11, 2009)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> I kissed a squirrel and I liked it, the taste of it's nutty chapstick (8)


I lol'd.


----------



## Sab (Jun 11, 2009)

yup i've have.


----------



## DrewAhoy (Jun 12, 2009)

Yeah, back in middle school, I was nervous, but afterwards I relized, its not a big deal. I was ready to go on to the next big step.


----------



## Kyle (Jun 12, 2009)

Yep.
What's funny is how much people are making a big deal out of it. It's not like we're talking about sex or "your first time", it's just a kiss.
Oh Fabio, where are you at times like these?


----------



## Nightray (Jun 12, 2009)

Sarah! said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same.


----------



## Pear (Jun 12, 2009)

Nope.
My normally calm and intelligent nature turns to mush when I'm in the presence of a female.  :veryhappy:


----------



## [Nook] (Jun 12, 2009)

well i'll wait till i'm a teen.


----------



## fullofmyself (Jun 12, 2009)

Kolvo said:
			
		

> Yep.
> What's funny is how much people are making a big deal out of it. It's not like we're talking about sex or "your first time", it's just a kiss.
> Oh Fabio, where are you at times like these?


lol

I agree.


----------



## fitzy (Jun 12, 2009)

SAMwich said:
			
		

> fitzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


rofl


----------



## Paradox (Jun 12, 2009)

No sir. Maybe when I'm 45


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 12, 2009)

Paradox said:
			
		

> No sir. Maybe when I'm 45


What kind of human being waits until they're 42 years old to have their first kiss?


----------



## pinkflower22 (Jun 13, 2009)

Im 8 but Im in love Im still thinking about him!


----------



## Lord Yuan (Jun 13, 2009)

Noob said:
			
		

> Paradox said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


me probably


----------



## fitzy (Jun 13, 2009)

pinkflower22 said:
			
		

> Im 8 but Im in love Im still thinking about him!


ahaa


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Jun 13, 2009)

Yes...4 years ago


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Jun 13, 2009)

fitzy said:
			
		

> pinkflower22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol ur gonna marry him? <small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small>*insert sarcasm here*</small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small>


----------



## pikachu (Jun 13, 2009)

Nope. I don't like guys.


----------



## MygL (Jun 13, 2009)

Sinep1 said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No... It was by your mom...

Lawl JK (I are Jay Kay too)

And I'm a boy.


----------



## fitzy (Jun 13, 2009)

MattyofAlbion said:
			
		

> fitzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol Matty.


----------



## Anna (Jun 13, 2009)

fitzy said:
			
		

> pinkflower22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Jun 13, 2009)

Anna said:
			
		

> fitzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 13, 2009)

pinkflower22 said:
			
		

> Im 8 but Im in love Im still thinking about him!


Lol.

You're 8.


----------



## QNT3N (Jun 13, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> pinkflower22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"I'm in love"

Even better.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 13, 2009)

No.


----------



## fitzy (Jun 14, 2009)

MattyofAlbion said:
			
		

> Anna said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyler (Jun 14, 2009)

This thread is amazing.

And for you ladies out there, I'm sorry. The OCM is taken, and has already had his first kiss.

Sorwee.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 14, 2009)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> This thread is amazing.
> 
> And for you ladies out there, I'm sorry. The OCM is taken, and has already had his first kiss.
> 
> Sorwee.


Awh..I had our wedding planned and everything -__-


----------



## fitzy (Jun 14, 2009)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> This thread is amazing.
> 
> And for you ladies out there, I'm sorry. The OCM is taken, and has already had his first kiss.
> 
> Sorwee.


lol OCM.


----------



## Nightray (Jun 14, 2009)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> This thread is amazing.
> 
> And for you ladies out there, I'm sorry. The OCM is taken, and has already had his first kiss.
> 
> Sorwee.


Awwwuh, I wanted to be your first kiss ;D


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jun 14, 2009)

It's been a long time since I had my first kiss.
Just to be an ass to all the people who said thier first kisses sucked, mine was great. x]

Also.




			
				ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> I dont believe in a thing like a "soul mate" or your "perfect match"
> It's just to impossible to me.



I completely agree with that.


----------



## bittermeat (Jun 14, 2009)

I haven't had it yet, no worries.


----------



## Paradox (Jun 14, 2009)

Noob said:
			
		

> Paradox said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was a joke, take a joke =(


----------



## Niall (Jun 14, 2009)

No!


----------



## Paradox (Jun 14, 2009)

mean. y r u mean?


----------



## Helen (Jun 14, 2009)

Niall said:
			
		

> No!


*Sure you still think girls have cudies!*
_*
Lol!*_


----------



## Lord Yuan (Jun 14, 2009)

Paradox said:
			
		

> Noob said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


during my little time on this forum, I have noticed many people overlook sarcasm.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 14, 2009)

Trikki said:
			
		

> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I completely disagree. I've already found my soul mate... X3


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 14, 2009)

Ohay coffeh and Jojo my lips are still untouched >.>


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 14, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Ohay coffeh and Jojo my lips are still untouched >.>


GTFO.
I'm not your slut. kthanxbi
I rather kiss my wives <3 ;D


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 14, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know you want this Coffeh. You can't resist my devilish charm, voice, and down right sexiness.


----------



## tazaza (Jun 14, 2009)

I haven't kissed anyone but i have been kissed by both my girl friends (yep ive had two)


----------



## Pup101 (Jun 14, 2009)

Nope.


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 14, 2009)

Yes.

It was a late Bday gift from my girlfriend ...


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 14, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just because all of that is true doesn't mean I want you.
Sure you have a sexy voice, you're hot, etc but you're not my type.

/lolrejection


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 14, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's cuz i'm perverted isn't it? >.>


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 14, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I rather not start listing reasons why you're not my type ;P
Remember, you were the one that said that I was like a sister to you, so no incest kthanxbi


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Jun 14, 2009)

Megaa, coffeh would rather kiss her lovely wyfetti confetti kay? x]


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 14, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh c'mon keep an open mind.


----------



## Miranda (Jun 14, 2009)

My first kiss was alright...too bad I can't remember who it was with though. =/


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 14, 2009)

Miranda said:
			
		

> My first kiss was alright...too bad I can't remember who it was with though. =/


Someone was drunk? ;D
@gabby: Hell yeah<3
@mega: *refers to Gab's post*


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 14, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Miranda said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But whyyyyy. (PM ME)


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Jun 14, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cuz we're in love duhh


----------



## Pear (Jun 14, 2009)

Lol, I just imagined a coffeh-mega couple. XD


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 14, 2009)

pear40 said:
			
		

> Lol, I just imagined a coffeh-mega couple. XD


Like I told gabby, we would _look_ good together, but it just isn't going to work out.

Sorry Mega..I like someone else.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 14, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of course we look good together.


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Jun 14, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hmmmm wonder who THAT could be.. x]


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 14, 2009)

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You, of course. =p


----------



## Pear (Jun 14, 2009)

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me, of course.
JK, lol


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Jun 14, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats riight ;D <33


----------



## Nightray (Jun 15, 2009)

Lol. Hmm... not yet ;D


----------



## fitzy (Jun 15, 2009)

Trikki said:
			
		

> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me too.


----------



## FITZEH (Jun 15, 2009)

fitzy said:
			
		

> Trikki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And meeee!


----------



## Ray_lofstad (Jun 15, 2009)

not yet D:


----------



## FITZEH (Jun 15, 2009)

Ray_lofstad said:
			
		

> not yet D:


Me either...


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 15, 2009)

Colm Fitzi said:
			
		

> fitzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah. I think there is such a thing as a soul mate.


----------



## agentlink3612 (Jun 15, 2009)

ages ago

lol
when i was about 8


----------



## Anna (Jun 15, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Colm Fitzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


me to Jenn.


----------



## BeauRito (Jun 15, 2009)

i think so, but i wouldnt remember - i had quite a few drinks in me most my life


----------



## Riki-Oh (Jun 15, 2009)

yeah i got one from my ex boyfriend


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 15, 2009)

HEEL NAW


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 15, 2009)

Noob said:
			
		

> HEEL NAW


GURLS HAB COOTEHZ!!11!!one!!1


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 15, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Noob said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No. No, they don't.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 15, 2009)

Noob said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes they do. MONO D=


----------



## Ricano (Jun 15, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Noob said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i dun see a monkey anywhere... xP


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 15, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mononucleosis=/=monkey

=p


----------



## Ricano (Jun 15, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


aww i thought u trying to throw in some spanish there ;_;


----------



## the_lone_wolf (Jun 15, 2009)

God I rember my first kiss it's kind of embarrassing senior year winter formal sparklers going around the entire gym length/dance floor one of those nights that will always be special 2 you, but the embarrassing thing is she leaned in to kiss me first afrter words asked her why she did that her words i'll never forget i knew you where 2 big a wimp to kiss me first.


----------



## bittermeat (Jun 15, 2009)

the_lone_wolf said:
			
		

> God I rember my first kiss it's kind of embarrassing senior year winter formal sparklers going around the entire gym length/dance floor one of those nights that will always be special 2 you, but the embarrassing thing is she leaned in to kiss me first afrter words asked her why she did that her words i'll never forget i knew you where 2 big a wimp to kiss me first.


Ahaha.


----------



## the_lone_wolf (Jun 15, 2009)

bittermeat said:
			
		

> the_lone_wolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah laugh it up i'm a old softy / wimp it was my first real date limo tux corsage the whole deal and at game time I was a cowardly lion.


----------



## brotatochip (Jun 15, 2009)

Nope. I haven't had my "first kiss." xP


----------



## bittermeat (Jun 15, 2009)

I'm surprised at how many people really haven't had their first kiss. I was expecting a lot less.


----------



## UltimaterializerX (Jun 15, 2009)

When I was in grade 6, which was ages ago.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 15, 2009)

Well there's this girl... I mean I'm...


----------



## Resurgence (Jun 15, 2009)

I've had many kisses before


----------



## UltimaterializerX (Jun 15, 2009)

Well that is hard to believe.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 15, 2009)

UltimaterializerX said:
			
		

> Well that is hard to believe.


Why don't you do all of TBT a god damn favor and GTFO?


----------



## Resurgence (Jun 15, 2009)

UltimaterializerX said:
			
		

> Well that is hard to believe.


http://i564.photobucket.com/albums/ss87/kpie2010/kirstin170.jpg

the guy on the right is my boy friend >=(


----------



## Ricano (Jun 15, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> UltimaterializerX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i agree
uve been nothing but an ass since u came


----------



## brotatochip (Jun 15, 2009)

UltimaterializerX said:
			
		

> Well that is hard to believe.


Shut the *censored.3.0* up and leave.


----------



## UltimaterializerX (Jun 15, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> UltimaterializerX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well son, you must have never been to gamefaqs before.
Honesty before Nice.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 15, 2009)

ACROX said:
			
		

> UltimaterializerX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## brotatochip (Jun 15, 2009)

UltimaterializerX said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well your "honesty" is wrong, because what you're saying, isn't true at all.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 15, 2009)

UltimaterializerX said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1. I'm not a guy
2. I don't give a *censored.3.0*ing *censored.2.0*
3. You should seriously GTFO

This is your first day here? No one likes you and if you continue with the *censored.4.1* and rudeness you won't like it here either.


----------



## UltimaterializerX (Jun 15, 2009)

Someone is feeling lonely.
Go back to your furry stuff.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 15, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> UltimaterializerX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love you! XD

That was great! Coffeh wins! She always does...


----------



## watercat8 (Jun 15, 2009)

UltimaterializerX said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_And that's why this isn't Gamefaqs, it's TBT. So if your not gonna be nice, GTFO.   

KTHXBI!_


----------



## UltimaterializerX (Jun 15, 2009)

You can't just win by saying "You win" it just doesn't work that way. Common intelligence, poor poor Americans.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 15, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


An original coffeh pwnt =p


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 15, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is why you're awesome.


----------



## Resurgence (Jun 15, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> UltimaterializerX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...Maybe your right. I know am I not the skinnyest girl out there....ahhhh *censored.3.0* life.


----------



## UltimaterializerX (Jun 15, 2009)

You guys lack a lot of intelligence.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 15, 2009)

Resurgence said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude..no one cares about looks. You seem to be a nice person, and you have a boy friend so don't let some *censored.3.0*ing douche bag on an animal crossing forum get you down.


----------



## brotatochip (Jun 15, 2009)

Resurgence: It doesn't matter if you're skinny or not. You can still be beautiful no matter what you look like. It's your personality that is attractive. Ulti is just a douche so don't listen to him.


----------



## UltimaterializerX (Jun 15, 2009)

I am a nice person and people say good things about me.


----------



## brotatochip (Jun 15, 2009)

UltimaterializerX said:
			
		

> I am a nice person and people say good things about me.


HAHAHA. Welcome to TBT, my friend. It's deadly.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 15, 2009)

UltimaterializerX said:
			
		

> I am a nice person and people say good things about me.


Actions speak louder than words and with what you've done on this forum so far you seem more like a ninny than a nice person.


----------



## Tyler (Jun 15, 2009)

Everyone chill out and stay on topic, or I'll lock this topic....


----------



## Resurgence (Jun 15, 2009)

*censored.3.0* this. I dont want to be lied by a bunch of people who just want to pretend to be nice to me. I know I am fat, I am reminded of it by everyone in the world. 

v.v *censored.3.0* it I am leaving, it isnt worth my time. *censored.3.0* everything.


----------



## watercat8 (Jun 15, 2009)

ACROX said:
			
		

> UltimaterializerX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_Seriously? Doesn't he know that if he isn't nice everyone here will torture him?_


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 15, 2009)

Back on topic.
No one has kissed coffeh because obviously they don't want to die ;p


----------



## AndyB (Jun 15, 2009)

UltimaterializerX said:
			
		

> I am a nice person and people say good things about me.


<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>


----------



## UltimaterializerX (Jun 15, 2009)

Success!


----------



## Ricano (Jun 15, 2009)

am i seeing things, or wasnt this locked before o_o


----------



## brotatochip (Jun 15, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> am i seeing things, or wasnt this locked before o_o


Lol. It was.


----------



## watercat8 (Jun 15, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> am i seeing things, or wasnt this locked before o_o


_Hopefully it gets locked again. and SOMEONE gets banned. -_-'_


----------



## UltimaterializerX (Jun 15, 2009)

watercat8 said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah.. BACON BOY..


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 15, 2009)

UltimaterializerX said:
			
		

> watercat8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, that opens up that this is a proxy.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 15, 2009)

UltimaterializerX said:
			
		

> watercat8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are so lucky coffeh doesn't have a ban hammer. SO. Lucky.


----------



## UltimaterializerX (Jun 15, 2009)

I love you guys <3


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 15, 2009)

UltimaterializerX said:
			
		

> I love you guys <3


No. GTFO.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 15, 2009)

UltimaterializerX said:
			
		

> I love you guys <3


we want you to die too </3


----------



## AndyB (Jun 15, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> UltimaterializerX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Imagine if *I* had it.

Mwahahaha...


----------



## brotatochip (Jun 15, 2009)

UltimaterializerX said:
			
		

> I love you guys <3


....I am so tempted to say something, but I won't because I'm _nice._(;


----------



## watercat8 (Jun 15, 2009)

_Nobody respond to it, it'll get bored and leave. >_>_


----------



## Tyler (Jun 15, 2009)

Topic locked until further notice.


----------

